# سموحة تراس شقق وفيلات مطلة على النادى



## Terrace_smouha (24 مارس 2012)

شقق وفيلات مطلة مباشرة على النادى حيث الفيو الواسع مع خصوصية نادرة فى قلب الإسكندرية 
مساحات متعددة وجراجات
الفيديو الخاص بمشروع سموحة تراس
‫سموحة تراس بيتك فى النادى‬&lrm; - YouTube

للحجز والاستعلام :
16034
(+2) (03) 5460274
(+2) 01000666605
[email protected]
Terrace Smouha, a project by Solik Real Estate Investment


----------

